# ISO help/tips making vinaigrette



## srm (Feb 27, 2009)

So at a local restaurant here they have a greek salad that i really enjoy.   It comes with a side vinegrette that they told me is just made up of olive oil, white vinegar and oregano.

I tried making some at home and mine doesnt taste good at all..   what i'm wondering is what kind of vinegar should i be using,  AND what is the ratio of oil to vinegar.    I tried using a white balsamic vinegar and that was alright,  but they told me it's just regular white vinegar.   

Thanks


----------



## Bigjim68 (Feb 27, 2009)

I make my vinegrette with a good quality EVOO, and good vinegar, generally aged balsamic, if I want white, probably chardonnay or champagne.  Usually add a smidgen of garlic, pepper, and fresh herbs.  If yours tasted different from a restaurant version, it may lie in the herbs, or the quality of oil or vinegar.  I think that the typical ratio of oil to vinegar is around 4-1.


----------



## srm (Feb 27, 2009)

Hrmm, i think the part i'm really not sure on was the vinegar.  So you're using wine as a vinegar?  maybe that's where i'm going wrong!


----------



## Katie H (Feb 27, 2009)

srm said:


> Hrmm, i think the part i'm really not sure on was the vinegar.  So you're using wine as a vinegar?  maybe that's where i'm going wrong!



No, not wine really.  White wine vinegar, champagne or chardonnay vinegars are available.


----------



## srm (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok.  is this something you buy at the grocery store? or liquor store?


----------



## Katie H (Feb 27, 2009)

The grocery store or, perhaps, a gourmet food store.  You might have to do a little hunting depending on where you live.


----------



## Alix (Feb 27, 2009)

Try adding a shot of lemon juice or zest to the vinaigrette. It might perk it up.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 27, 2009)

Regular white vinegar is very harsh and probably shouldnt be used.

Pick up some white wine vinegar at the grocery store and use that.  Or rice wine vinegar, which is very mild.

And good olive oil.

The general ratio is 3 parts oil to 1 part acid, but make it to your taste.  I lkie mine brighter so I usually go 50/50.

I also add a small dollop of dijon mustard, some garlic and a hit of soy sauce.

You can whisk, food process or shake up in a jar.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 27, 2009)

Here's a general guideline to a pretty good Greek Vinaigrette:

1 part olive oil
3 parts white wine vinegar (it will be labeled as such - do *not* make the mistake of accidentally getting "white cooking wine")

Let's say you use 1/4 cup olive oil and 3/4 cup vinegar - that will make enough for a week or so, depending on a few variables.

Add these to a blender and put in about 1 tsp. of fresh Oregano and 1 TBS of chopped celery and give it a whirl.  Pour it out and whisk in about 2 TBS of feta cheese and a good squeeze from 1/2 a lemon.  The lemon should bring up the brightness and to me, lemon is the key to a Greek salad dressing.  Taste for salt as the feta will add some salt to it.  If it needs more salt add some now and add some cracked black pepper.  

When I do this I normally add an egg yolk or you can add about 1/4 cup of Egg Beaters.  This turns it into more of a Greek Caesar, which I like.  The egg is not a must though.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 27, 2009)

K-elf and Alix

Good call on the *lemon* in Greek salad dressing.

I love the idea of whisking hte cheese into the saue.

I would add a little garlic too.


----------



## mike in brooklyn (Feb 27, 2009)

jennyema said:


> K-elf and Alix
> 
> Good call on the *lemon* in Greek salad dressing.
> 
> ...


 
I'm with Jennyma - Greek cooking uses lots of lemon.
As far as the ratio of oil to vinegar - thats totally up to
your taste - I like a mix of 50/50 which is very acetic but
that's my taste.

Another tip - instead of whisking you could alternatively 
add all the components to a small glass jar with a lid - close it up and shake like h--l.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Feb 27, 2009)

kitchenelf said:


> Here's a general guideline to a pretty good Greek Vinaigrette:
> 
> 1 part olive oil
> 3 parts white wine vinegar (it will be labeled as such - do *not* make the mistake of accidentally getting "white cooking wine")
> ...


Are you sure you have those proportions right?  I use 3 or 4 parts oil to one part vinegar.


----------



## luckytrim (Feb 27, 2009)

A vinaigrette dressing is flexible. 
The usual ratio is 3 parts olive oil to 1 part wine vinegar. 
Pour in different oils, such as walnut or hazelnut, and use balsamic or 
sherry vinegars. 
For a little more flair, add chopped garlic, minced shallots or a little 
Dijon mustard. 
To each half-cup of dressing, add either 1 to 2 tablespoons crumbled 
Roquefort cheese; 2 tablespoons chopped chives or a mixture of 2 teaspoons 
chopped parsley, 1/2 teaspoon oregano and a pinch of thyme. 
If you add fresh basil, rosemary or tarragon, remove when the herbs 
discolor. 
Store in the refrigerator.


----------



## lindatooo (Feb 27, 2009)

Our Family Recipe for viniagrette (and thank goodness my MIL doesn't visit this site!)

50/50 ratio good oil to good wine vinegar (I usually do 3 T & 3)
about a T of mustard (plain yellow works fine)
3T very finely minced onions
1/2 t white Worchestershire (did I spell that right?)
2 pinches of Kosher salt (it's so hard to over salt with Kosher)


Shake and pour - it's fabulous on tomatoes!


----------

